

Apple Hires ex-Rolls Royce Director - t0
http://thenextweb.com/?p=569976

======
gingerbreadman
This looks like an interesting cross-industry hire? Does this happen a lot.

I assume this has a lot to do with regulatory issues in these regions as
outline in the article....

